# New sight for my 177 air gun



## cathead (Mar 10, 2020)

Somehow the plastic sight on my Daisy model 120 .177 caliber air rifle broke off.  After a bit of digging in my brass scrap box, I sawed off a 
piece of brass from an old toilet tank valve to use as a basis for a new sight.  I used a 5c collet to hold the part in the lathe so I could drill 
the piece to for the business end of the rifle barrel.  After a bit of grinding and polishing, it looks like it will work.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Here it is installed on the end of the air rifle.  




The height of the old sight and the new sight are about the same so with a little sighting in, I should be back in business.  I will throw the rest
of that old toilet tank valve back in my scrap brass box and sooner or later, it will get used for something.  

It was an hour well spent in the shop.


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Cat,   Great job.     Looks sweet.   Al


----------



## Tom1948 (Mar 10, 2020)

I like it!  I get blamed for never throwing anything away. I am into bb guns and air rifles also.


----------



## francist (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice! We used to joke at work that with enough toilet parts we could probably build a rocket to the moon.... 

-frank


----------



## brino (Mar 10, 2020)

@cathead,

Seriously........nice job.
I respect both the DIY fix and wise (re-)use of resources.

........and now since I am in a silly mood

A flush of creativity.
In both endeavors aim is important.
Don't let any scraps go to waste.
Hind Sight is 20/20.
oh crap , better stop now......

Sorry!
-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice work. 
I’m a huge fan of creative solutions like that. 
And [mention]brino [/mention] Groan!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathead (Mar 10, 2020)

brino said:


> @cathead,
> 
> Seriously........nice job.
> I respect both the DIY fix and wise (re-)use of resources.
> ...





Brino,

That was, well........ ummmm.......    priceless!      Thanks, you made my day.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2020)

Seriously old toilet valve, they've been all plastic for decades
Nice fix
-M


----------



## Diecutter (Mar 11, 2020)

cathead said:


> Somehow the plastic sight on my Daisy model 120 .177 caliber air rifle broke off.  After a bit of digging in my brass scrap box, I sawed off a
> piece of brass from an old toilet tank valve to use as a basis for a new sight.  I used a 5c collet to hold the part in the lathe so I could drill
> the piece to for the business end of the rifle barrel.  After a bit of grinding and polishing, it looks like it will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diecutter (Mar 11, 2020)

Since you mentioned the Daisy Powerline 120, I have had one sitting in it's original box with paperwork for a long time. Any interest? Nice (and classy) sight repair.  Diecutter


----------



## cathead (Mar 11, 2020)

Diecutter said:


> Since you mentioned the Daisy Powerline 120, I have had one sitting in it's original box with paperwork for a long time. Any interest? Nice (and classy) sight repair.  Diecutter



One air rifle is enough for me.  Thanks for the offer though.  I get after an occasional red squirrel with it and other than that, it just sits in
the corner.


----------



## cathead (Mar 11, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Seriously old toilet valve, they've been all plastic for decades
> Nice fix
> -M



Mark, 

I found two brass toilet valves in an old dump back in the woods so I took them home some years ago.  Also I found two
solid brass andirons that were so black that one could not discern what they were made of without scratching the surface with a knife.  
Also I found an old Ice box out there and all that was left was the brass hardware and the porcelain boxes.  I made new oak cabinets and
used the boxes and hardware over after they had been laying in the dump for 50 years.  I guess I am a real dyed in the wool scavenger, 
sort of like a plecostomus.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 11, 2020)

@cathead, I can't believe you looked at that valve casting and saw a front sight assembly in there.  

I've got an older air rifle that I bought on my 16th birthday (first day it was legal to do so) that has junk plastic sights that have warped with age, which means now I've got yet another project on my list.  Thanks...


----------



## Diecutter (Mar 11, 2020)

cathead said:


> One air rifle is enough for me.  Thanks for the offer though.  I get after an occasional red squirrel with it and other than that, it just sits in
> the corner.


Same here.  Nice job.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice repair, my wife is the airgun shooter in our house, she's worn out 2 Daisy Red Riders in the last 9 years, keeping the neighborhood deer out of her apple trees.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2020)

cathead said:


> sort of like a plecostomus



I had to look that up.....but now I see what you did there.....
Nice! 
-brino


----------

